# hazard of letting your bird ride on your shoulder.



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

While I was getting ready this morning belle was riding along. Put belle up went to the store, ran some errands came home looked in the mirror and I had (yup you guessed it) a nice blob of bird crap on my shoulder! I was so appalled that no one had bothered to mention it. If I saw bird crap on someone even if it was a total stranger I would say something! Oh I am so embarrassed!! from now on I think I'll just wear a robe when letting him ride. Do you have any embarrasing stories like that? Or am I the only bird owner that forgets to check the shoulder?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not really embarrassing, but last week I thought I had some rocks in my shoe at school. Took it off only to discover birdseed. 

Oh, and one day last week I was in the restroom at work and discovered a piece of dead pasta that Roo had dropped down my cleavage that morning. >.<


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I am always paranoid when Im at school and such like" oh no do I have any poop on me? I forgot to check before I left!"

I have had it pointed out many times in my house that I have bird poop in my hair though One time I was just about to leave the house when my sister stopped me to tell me I had poop in my hair, that was a close call


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

that was nice she told you!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I always have bird food in my purse. When I'm digging around for change I usually find quite a bit of seed too.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Teil poop is nothing!

I used to have the Loris on me when out and about.
You should see the mess down my back sometimes.
This one is of my T shirt after a day at the rescue.








I found most people were OK about, just the odd one was negative about the poop.
It's what birds do. I say get a T shirt saying I love my birds!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

clawnz said:


> Teil poop is nothing!
> 
> I used to have the Loris on me when out and about.
> You should see the mess down my back sometimes.
> ...


Oh Clawnz, you're almost rolling in bird sh*t.

Yeah, recently I was out and a friend pointed out that I had a bit of dried Sunny "stuff" on my shoulder. Oh well.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

When i had Sunny, she pooped on me so much it was unbielevable! But i always changed my shirt when i put here back!


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't have enough clothes to change all the time! I think maybe I'll sew up a poncho of sorts or just keep a small robe hanging near the cage.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I say get a T shirt saying I love my birds!


:rofl:	:clap:  :thumbu: You didn't accidentally leave a letter out of any of your words did you? I think it's hysterical! :thumbu:  :clap: :rofl:

I once had someone tell me "You've got something on your shirt! I thought it was a bug at first but it isn't and I can't figure out what it is." I knew exactly what it was but I played dumb and let them pick it off the shirt, and tried not to laugh out loud during the process.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

hahahhahahahaha!!!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

That has happened to me more than once. I had gone to run errands and didn't see the bird poo on my shoulder until after I got home. I was so embarassed. Hopefully no one noticed :blush:


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Ahhh they choose carefully where they want to deposit their little gifts! We took Fawkes and Jesse out on their harnesses when our vet surgery had an open day after their renovations, and Dr Chris Brown from Bondi Vet was there to have photos and autographs fir the RSPCA. They were very well behaved until we got to his table and Fawkes pooped right there and then as we were about to introduce ourselves <_< I swear she planned it. I was just like "hahah ohh ummm let me just get that *flicks into the garden* :blush:"


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

hehe seems like this is something we are all have in similar  i get poops too.. keke but i always change my clothes before going out


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

hehehe..geenz.thats hilarius :rofl: . one day when i was about to go out oxee pooped on ma shoulder. may be she didnt wanted me to go out. .


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Oh Poop!
Very sorry about that spelling error.
My Bad!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*I have added the R lol  hope i got it all *


My bf will say you got poop all down you and i just say er ok and carry do what ever im doing lol 

They do say its lucky if they poop on you, so i just wanna know when this luck starts


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lmao! I have to admit, being one of the *older* ones in this group, I have had many embarassing moments in my life. Bird poop on me really doesn't rank that high up there!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive had it happen once though, but its more often a feather in my hair or down stuck to me somewhere and my fiance will pick it off lol

i bring dally for a walk on her harness and she poops on me sometimes. kinda gross out in public but its funny


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

On more than one occasion my other half has come home from work whining about how he had poop on his business shirt for half the day until one of his co-workers pointed it out. We usually do the "do I have bird poop on me?" check before we go out. When one of us does go out wearing poop, we usually just point and laugh at them.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

All this talk about poop just gave me an idea for an invention----disposable shoulder covers that people can wear to cover up their shoulders and when they get soiled, just throw it out and put on another one!  It'll be like a big piece of disposable paper with a hole in the middle for the head to fit through. I will call it "Poop Off!!!" I know the market is somewhat limited to parrot owners but I will still make thousands, if not millions.  The commercial rant will be something like "Are you tired of wearing your bird's poop in public all the time? Well, stress no more because Poop Off! is here!" (screen showing people with big smiles wearing Poop Off! covers while their birds are happily standing on their shoulders) But now that I shared it with you guys, someone will beat me to getting it patented.


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

I never thought of it this way, but it seems that being pooped on is a critical part of being in owned-by-a-bird culture. I am so going to start tallying up the number of times I've relieved the greatest of all avian gifts. Bonus points for going out in public and not noticing until it's too late. 
Though I can't say I can compete with those lori-poops! Holy crap!


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

That is a great idea! I can see it now. However, You gotta make it more eco friendly and make them washable. So as not to waste recources ya know. LOL! Make sure your women have ultra pearly white teeth... they sell things really great!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

The Birdy Bib!


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Spork said:


> I never thought of it this way, but it seems that being pooped on is a critical part of being in owned-by-a-bird culture. I am so going to start tallying up the number of times I've relieved the greatest of all avian gifts. Bonus points for going out in public and not noticing until it's too late.
> Though I can't say I can compete with those lori-poops! Holy crap!


This totally! I like to think that I don't really own a new object until it has been pooped on by a cockatiel, hahaha. It's like he seeks whatever is newest in the house to poop on once, and then never does it again 

I went to school more than once as a little kid with bird poo in my hair... Mostly people didn't realize what it was (phew). I have since switched to only letting him on my shoulder (years ago), and he's usually pretty good about leaning off and pooping on the floor <3


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i had petrie out one morning and hes notorious for doing the fly bys or he will poop on me before taking off... well.. i went to work (i work for the man in an office, so its business attire) and i have a big orange blop of poo on my back. :| and no one told me until i got home when my boyfriend pointed it out to me LOL aye


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys but somebody else had the merchandising idea first. They're usually called something like "poop protector". Here's one that's available at Windy City Parrot:


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

that poop cover dropped his masculinity by at least 80 points!


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

real men get shat on. lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

tielfan said:


> Sorry guys but somebody else had the merchandising idea first. They're usually called something like "poop protector". Here's one that's available at Windy City Parrot:


Nooooooooooo......(reverberating)  You mean I wasn't the genius who thought of it first? Sigh, I had plans to quit my job and buy my own island in the Carribean on the millions I was gonna make on this product....oh well, will just have to come up with something else I guess.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> oh well, will just have to come up with something else I guess.


Something that makes a male look manly while wearing one of these things perhaps. As others have commented, the current models don't do much good for a guy's public image. I don't think it's a coincidence that they cut off the guy's head in the picture, he probably insisted that they not show his face.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i only check when i'm going to work or somewhere else where i have to look nice. if i'm just going shopping or whatever i don't care what i look like as long as i'm covered. if i happen to notice a poo i'd flick it off but chances are i wouldn't notice. tiel poo is such a non-entity. i have japanese quails. now there's some poo for you..


----------

